# Trudnoća i porod > Prije začeća >  klamidija

## bak

evo, radila nalaze i otkrivena klamidija. nisam naisla nista na forumu, vjerojatno od nervoze, pa ako je netko imao tu bestiju par smirujucih savjeta , molila bih! 
Nemam pojma odakle mi, nisam mjenjala frajere, htjela bih imati bebu, mozda sam trudna jer smo radili na tome , i ovaj mjesec, mozda nisam trudna jer ne da ova bestija.....
strah me da nemam tu bestiju dugo, a nisam imala nikakvih simptoma....pomagajte

----------


## crvic

*bak* ~~~~~~ da se brzo rijesis gadure!

imam jednu poznanicu koja je sada u 5 mjesecu trudnoce ikoja je imala klamidiju.
lijecili se i ona i NJM i brzo je nestala iz njihovih zivota. 

isto zelim i tebi   :Kiss:

----------


## pucika

*bak* ~~~~~~ da se što prije riješiš beštije!

----------


## Storm

> *bak* ~~~~~~ da se što prije riješiš beštije!


Potpisujem u potpunosti

----------


## Pink-OS

ako ih nisi ti mjenjala,možda netko drugi je!mislim da se par mora zajedno liječiti ako je se misliš riješiti i to što prije jer ona može dovesti do neplodnosti!sory ako sam te isplašila al to je živa istina!

----------


## Charlie

Bak, nisam imala ali mislim da klamidija dovodi do neplodnosti ako se ne liječi pa se proširi na upalu zdjelice i u tom slučaju mogu, ali ne moraju, ostati začepljeni/zaštopani jajovod/i. Da si imala upalu zdjelice, znala bi. Najbolje da sve ptaš svog liječnika, a liječiti se trebate i ti i TM i sve će biti OK!

----------


## bak

hvala cure, znam i ja da dovodi do neplodnosti , ne znam koliko je dugo u meni , nisam nikada imala nikakve iscjetke, bolove i krvarenja nakon odnosa, svake godine radim papa...nije bitno tko ju je unio u familiju  :Smile:  , vazno je da se iskorijeni i da se nikada vise ne vrati, i da se stvori novi zivot.....
htjela sam da cujem neka iskustva sa sretnim zavrsetkom.....
reci mi charlie, zar si imala upalu zdjelice? kako?

----------


## Romina

ja sam je imala bez ikakvih simptoma...ja i mm smo pili sumamed koliko se sjećam i nakon toga sam koristila vaginalete...i od onda je hvala Bogu nema....

----------


## khaa

ja sam je imala također bez ikakvih simptoma. dobili terapiju i ja i mm. sretan završetak   :Smile:  
ne brini

----------


## Iana27

Ono sto sam ja cula je upravo ono sto su ti djevojke i rekle..dobit ces terapiju ti i TM i nakon toga bi trebalo biti ok. Kod nekoliko prijateljica koje su je imale muske strane su bili prijenosnici a da oni nisu ni znali da je imaju..navodno i kad se jave simptomi zene ih imaju a muskarci puno manje. Jedino sto mi je ostalo u sjecanju da nije bas sjajna situacija imati je u samom pocetku trudnoce ali mislim da se i to da rijesiti u dogovoru sa doktorima! Sretno u borbi   :Love:

----------


## pirica

ja sam je imala, imala sam 6mj konstantno upalu mjehura to je bilo strašno, kako bi prestala pit antibiotike upala bi se vratila, doktori nisu znali o čemu se radi pa sam na incijativu mame išla radit briseve i izolirana je klamidija, dobili smo i ja i moj tadašnji dečko terapiju antibioticima i sve je prošlo i nikad se više nije ponovilo, radila sam nakon toga u par navrata bris na klamidiju i sve čisto.

----------


## bibai

Ja sam je imala jedan, jedini put u životu, i to na početku trudnoće. Od kud. :? S terapijom smo čekali 13. tjedan. Tjedan- dva nakon začeća, sam imala simptome (bolove, iscjedak) zbog čega sam išla ginekologu koji nije skužio niti da imam infekciju, a niti da sam trudna. Srećom uzeo je PAPU na kojem je postavljena sumnja na Chl (kasnije potvrđenu brisom). U međuvremenu sam otkrila da sam trudna, stavljala vaginalete, imala više puta krvarenja, veliki hematom i jake bolove. Nakon terapije sve je bilo ok.
Poslije sam pobrala Ureaplasmu. Od kud :?
I to smo preživjeli.

----------


## bak

zao mi je sto ste sve imale tu bestiju ali vidim da je sve ok zavrsilo pa se nadam da ce tako biti i u mom slucaju. pocnem razmisljati o najgorim mogucnostima pa ne spavam pola noci....hvala cure

----------


## MAJOLINA

> *bak* ~~~~~~ da se što prije riješiš beštije!


Potpisujem i ja  :Love:

----------


## gejsha

bak nesekiraj se ti nista vjerivatno si vec dobila antibiotike s kojima ces to rijesiti brzo klamidija moze uzrokovati neplodnost ali da je jakooo dugo vuces a vjerovatno nevuces jer bi popi.. od iscjedka,uretralnog sindroma,lgv-a, konjunktivitisa i ostalih gluposti sto ju prati pa bi se odavno i javila dok. za to.. mogla si ju pokupiti bilo gdje a ne samo od frajera npr. ona se zadrzava cca sat vremena da rucniku tak se mogla zadrzati i npr. nekim javnim mjestima tipa bazena itd. bitno je samo da uzimate tarapiju i ti i TM i sve ce biti ok saljem ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je se sto prije rijesis   :Love:

----------


## khaa

teoretski, sve te beštije možeš pokupiti i u tramvaju ili busu...

----------


## bak

zato i jesam na ovom forumu, jer ste zlatne i saljem vam  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Pink-OS

klamidija je spolna bolest,tj prenosi se samo spolnim putem!nemožete je dobiti ako se rukujete sa nekim tko je ima!

----------


## dalmatinka

može se dobit i nespolno
znam curu koja ju je mala a  nikad nije imala partnera

----------


## khaa

klamidija nije spolna bolest nego bakterija. moja prijateljica imala ju je u oku!

----------


## bak

klamidija je bakterija i ima je svuda, mozes je svugdje pokupiti,jar na zraku zivi sat vremena, a jedan od nacina prijenosa je i spolnim putem. oni koji cesce mijenjaju partnere, podlozniji su iako ne mora biti pravilo. imam prijateljice koje su, na srecu zdrave i bez nje, a imele su puno frajera.....
pink-os, nemoj siriti dezinformacije, pogledaj malo na netu o klamidiji. 
danas pocinjem sa terapijom,izludila sam gin., jadan.
 idem je satrti , a ona ce uskoro ovako izgledati  :Predaja:

----------


## niccoleta

mi smo ju imali i ja sam riješila jednom turom sumameda, a MM još i doxicilin je dobio... nakljukali se ljekova ko nikad. Ma i to je sve lutrija... izgleda da se to prenosi i "zrakom" a ne samo spolnim putem....
uglavnom, treba apstinirati od keksanja dok se to ne riješi

----------


## Pink-OS

ok nema ljutnje,do sad mi nisu trebale takve informacije,mislila sam da se isključivo prenosi spolnim putem al eto valjda se događa i ovako!

----------


## martinaP

> klamidija je spolna bolest,tj prenosi se samo spolnim putem!nemožete je dobiti ako se rukujete sa nekim tko je ima!


Ja sam je, npr. dobila na bazenu. U vodi se dugo zadržava. Može se prenijeti i preko ručnika. 

Može dovesti do neplodnosti ako se dugo ne liječi (ja nisam imala nikakve simptome, slučajno su mi je otkrili, tko zna koliko dugo bih je imala bez simptoma).

Važno je da se liječe oba partnera, mi smo je izliječili odmah s prvom turom antibiotika. 

Sretno!

----------


## niccoleta

ja sam imala simptome, isto problem kad sam mokrila, čak sam i krvi imala u urinu, da bi uspostavili da je esherihia coli, a na kraju dovelo me sve do klamidije....

ali ko zna, kad sam bila kod ginekologa u Zg rekao mi je da mi se trebaju provjeriti jajovodi da nisu slučajno oštećeni, ja sam to imala nekih 9.mj. sigurno..a MM ko zna, pretpostavljam da sam od njega dobila, s obzirom da nisam prije nikad s nikim, a s njim sam recimo keksala se u 1.mj. dok su simptomi "propradili" bio i 5.mj. pa onda po doktorima tek u 9.mj. nam otkrili klamidiju....   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## bibai

> klamidija je spolna bolest,tj prenosi se samo spolnim putem!nemožete je dobiti ako se rukujete sa nekim tko je ima!


Dok se meni nije dogodilo i ja sam bila skeptična.
Zaradila Ureaplasmu bez sexa.

----------


## gejsha

ma svi oni kazu da se to prenosi SAMO spolnim putem tj. spermom slinom itd. a nis nije dokazano al ak ostaje na rucniku i mos ju dobit prek njega onda mos svakako nis nije dokazano..  :/

----------


## Rene2

> Pink-OS prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> klamidija je spolna bolest,tj prenosi se samo spolnim putem!nemožete je dobiti ako se rukujete sa nekim tko je ima!
> 
> 
> Ja sam je, npr. dobila na bazenu. U vodi se dugo zadržava. Može se prenijeti i preko ručnika. 
> 
> Može dovesti do neplodnosti ako se dugo ne liječi (ja nisam imala nikakve simptome, slučajno su mi je otkrili, tko zna koliko dugo bih je imala bez simptoma).
> ...


Također, imala, dobila na bazenu, izlječila i dva kontrolna brisa negativna nakon antibiotika.

----------


## Charlie

Bak sorry nisam se ranije vratila na temu da ti odgovorim   :Embarassed:  
Nisam imala upalu zdjelice, ali sam čula da jako boli pa ti ne može promaknuti (imala ju je moja poznanica).
Nadam se da će kod tebe sve biti riješeno jednom dobrom kurom antibiotika! ~~~~~~~~

----------


## smaja

Draga moja,

Evo ja sam se izmucila mislima isto ko i ti i bas u petak mi je na brisu bila negativna... :D  :D  :D 

Htjela sam ti reći da ni ja ne znam koliko sam je imala, papa zadnjih 6 godina je uvijek bio uredan, a ja sam je nedokazano navodno imala prije 8 godina. Nikad nikakvih simptoma...

Sad sam prije 4 mjeseca isla na sve briseve i bum KLAMIDIJA!!!  :Evil or Very Mad:   Bila sam u šoku i što je najgore nisam znala koliko je dugo imam.

Dobila sam 3/1 gram summameda kroz 3 tjedbna jer je to dokazano da je najbolje uzeti tako veliku dozu, ako ne znaš koliko je dugo u organizmu...

Ono što sam ti još htjela reći, a i svim curkama na forumu, da kad sam saznala da sam je dobila odjurila sam susjedi koja je mikrobiolog u zaraznoj bolnici i prva stvar sto me pitala je di sam radila bris i rekla je da privatnici oće zmuljat takve stvari jer si na taj način dupliraju ili čak učetverostrućuju zaradu...   :Evil or Very Mad:  I rekla je da je pitanje da li je uopće imam. jer poslije mjesec dana opet bris, pa poslije 2 mjeseca i hop njima lova u kasu... Ali neće oni mene, ja sam tek 3 mjeseca nakon antibiotika otišla na bris i ipak je negativna...

Tak da nikad nemreš znat....

----------


## bak

biti ce sto bude, nakon vikend panike, malo sam se smirila, dr mi je rekao da se strpim samo tjedan dana za pocetak terapije jer tada trebam dobiti vjesticu. svaki mjesec se molim da je NE dobijem, sada da dobijem....koja turbulencija osjecaja...
mislim da mom dr dobro ide , nadam se  :Smile:  .....

----------


## Zara1

Bak, i ja sam u potpuno istoj situaciji kao i ti, samo sam ja prošli vikend
popila summamed. Prvi dan 1g, a sljedeći još 500mg. Sad mislim da sam možda trudna , i jedva čekam kraj ovog tjedna da se uvjerim u suprotno.
Pošto planiram trudnoću gin. je na moje inzistiranje napravio briseve ( uz neprestano gunđanje kako to meni ne treba jer godinama imam uredan papa test i nemem nikakve gin. probleme niti simptome :? ). Kad ono test pozitivan na klamidiju   :Evil or Very Mad:  Da ga nisam skoro na koljenima molila da mi napravi briseve i bila uporna, sigurno još dugo ne bi saznala da je imam. 
Koliko dugo je imam nemam pojma, ali sigurno godinama.
Najviše me muči to što ne znam koliko i da li su mi oštećeni jajnici i sl, tako da je i gore navedena moguća trudnoća pod velikim upitnikom. 

Zanima me da li je netko koristio summamed u prva tri mjeseca trudnoće i da li je ostavo kakve posljedice na plod?  Nova sam ovdje i tek sam danas na forumu pročitala o mogućem štetnom djelovanju antibiotika u ranoj trudnoći. Ima li tko sa sličnim pričom?

----------


## bak

idi zara na stranicu problemi u trudnoci, tamo cure imaju neka iskustva sa ovim bestijama i uzimale su antibiotike, na kraju je, na svu srecu, bilo sve ok.
i ja sam isto ljuta jer sam ja insistirala na brisevima. kao papa ok godinama, ne trebaju brisevi.meni je logicno da ti dr predlozi sto je dobro za tebe ako mislis imati bebu, a ne da ja preko foruma saznajem da bi se trebalo napraviti odredjene testove. 
nadajmo se da nismo trudne, da cemo se prije rijesiti tih gov.... pa onda u akciju! 
a ako smo trudne, vec cemo se znati nositi sa svime ovime. malo cu biti luda, ali boze moj  :Smile:

----------


## Rene2

A meni su jesenas našli Klamidiju, i pila sam antibiotike i nakon toga je kontrolni bris u zavodu za javno zdravstvo bio o.k.

Danas sam bila kod gyn i  ispričam mu za taj slučaj, a on kaže: "A, u kojem labu su vam to našli", a ja kažem u našem, bolničkom.
Onda mi je rekao, da koji god nalazi stignu iz našeg laba, svi su pozitivni i na klamidiju, i na ureaplazmu... da za sve trebam ići u OS na zavod za javno zdravstvo, i da mi je to najsigurnije.

Kad se izliječite od klamidije, morate još barem dva kontrolna brisa napraviti, koji trebaju biti negativni.

----------


## ula

Nakon kure sumameda,koliko vremena treba proći prije kontrolnog brisa? thx

----------


## ZO

mislim da barem nekih tri tjedna...čini mi se....možda netko još zna...

----------


## vlatka5

treba proći 3 tjedna.mada je meni privatni dr slao nakon 7,14,21 dan jer sam je imala jako dugo pa nakon 3 mj pa 6 mj.ali ja sam išla privatno u zg.državni te ne šalje tako ćesto.

----------


## Suncem.m.

Za sve briseve nakon antibiotika minimalno 3 tjedna od zadnje popijene tablete. Prije toga nema smisla.
Sretno i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za čiste briseve

----------


## Lambi

Idući tjedan ,idem uzeti briseve .Imam fobiju od gutanja anibiotika .
Situacija kod mene bila je sliedeća:garda.vaginalis odgovarajući antibiotik,ponovo bris nakon 2 tj.,i tako 6 mj.,jer svaki anibiotik aktivirao mi je novu sugicu.
 Tako da ću sada,ako nešto neće biti uredu .nakon popijenog anibiotika ponoviti bris nakon 1 mj.,i pokušati ojačati vag.floru nekim prirodnim pripravcima.Stvarno nije mi jasno zašto rade briseve u tako kratkom roku,kada se sve poremeti :?

----------


## vlatka5

meni je radila briseve tako ćesto jer ja sam postala otporna na sve antibiotike pa da ako nedjeluje nećekam dugo nego odmah druga terapija.

----------


## Suncem.m.

Lambi probaj piti što više jogurta ( bioaktiv). Ili još bolje - Acidosalus.
Imaš i jogurt i vaginalete pa možda pomognu da malo ojačaš obranu od beštija jer vidim da si upala u začarani krug. 
Pisalo se već o njemu pa ukucaj u pretražnik pa ćeš naći malo više inf. 
Sretno

----------


## ZO

mislim da su dobro i Lactogyn kapsule.... pa vidi....ali u svakom slučaju što više jogurta...

----------


## ninnicka

Cure,naišla sam na dosta postova o tome,mene zanima pošto sam i sama preboljela klamidiju,koliko vas je poslije uradilo hsg,laparoskopiju i da li ste ostale ubrzo u drugom stanju?Kontaktirala sam dr.Radončića,kaže da infekcija od dvije godine(koliko sam ju najdulje mogla imati) napravi štetu,ali da se nada da je laparoskopija ili hsg ipak rješenje. Javite se,lijepi pozdrav...

----------


## martinaP

Ja nisam imala potrebe za ikakvim zahvatima. Dapače, ostala sam trudna prvi ciklus kad smo počeli raditi na bebici.

----------


## ninnicka

upravo si i meni time dala podstrek :D mada,ja ne pokušavam dugo,četiri mjeseca i znam da to nije dug period,dapače,ali nekako polako ali sigurno berem brigu :/  koliko si ju dugo imala,otprilike?lijepi pozdrav

----------


## niccoleta

hm, ja sam je imala, ali na početku hodanja s MM. i izliječila je nakon 9mj.  s tim da je prošlo sto godina dok se otkrilo čemu uzrok peckanju za vrijeme mokrenja.

tek smo počeli raditi na bebi nakon par godina, trebalo nam je nekih 13 ciklusa, ali mislim da je to bilo povezano stresom i okolinom i visokim prolaktinom.

Uglavnom se javljam da sam imala klamidiju, izliječila i sad sam u 29.tj. trudnoće

----------


## ninnicka

hvala ti niccoleta,tvoje iskustvo je siguran dokaz da ne treba pomišljati na najgore nakon samo par mjeseci.A eto,hoćemo,nećemo,malo se otmemo kontroli...lijepi pozdrav i hvala ti

----------


## amly

bak evo da te i ja malo utijesim, nisi jedina u toj situaciji. Ja sam bila kod lijecnika u srijedu i dobila sam ist nalaz kao i ti, samo sto je meni jos malo upaljena i stitnjaca. Dobila sam antibiotik koji ja i MM moramo pit dva tj. Za tjedan dana sam napravila termin kod drugog doktora za laparaskopiju samo sto i meni nije jasno zasto mi je dok. to prepoprucio.

Samo da ti jos u kratko opisem moju situaciju. Vec duze vrijeme prizeljkujemo bebaca, nakon tocno godinu dana dode trudnoca, mi neizmijerno sretni i na zalost u 6om tj. se ustanovi da je vanmaternicna. U vrlo kratkom roku sam zavrsila na operacijskom stolu gdje mi je odstranjen plod iz jajovoda laparaskopijom.
Ja predpostavljam da mi se je to desilo radi klamidije, zato sam je odlucila ovaj pot izlijecit. Samo me je isto strah jer neznam koliko je vec dugo imam.

...ali prezivit cemo mi i to, pa kada je se rijesimo doci ce i bebac

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

A ja sam odlučila napraviti test na klamidiju iz urina. Kažu u laboratoriju da je pouzdanost visoka, a meni se žuri. Tako ću za tri dana znati na čemu sam pa ako je nema barem ćemo MD i ja opuštenije u akciju! Ovako, dok dočekam briseve kod socijalnog gin. pa nalaze...proći će sto godina.

----------


## pujica

*pandora* jesi u zagrebu?

jer ja sam skuzila da ak nosis briseve u mirogojsku dobijes nalaze za 3 dana, ak ih nosis u rockfellerovu cekas 3 tjedna 

a mislim da ipak nalaz urina nije toliko relevantan za briseve

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

Da, u Zagrebu sam. Ne znam kako je drugdje, ovo je neki privatni lab (zapravo poliklinika). Istina je da je bris ipak nešto pouzdaniji, ali točnost testa iz urina navodno je 97% (tako kažu). Bris ću svakako raditi kasnije kod socijalnog ginića, a na ovo sam se odlučila prije svega zato da znam mogu li u novom ciklusu mirne duše na  :Preskace uze:  ili ne. Neizvjesnost mi je najgora.

----------


## Beti

Prije nego sam odlučila ostati u drugome stanju, insistirala sam doktoru na svim pretragama...šok kad sam čula da imam Klamidiju! Suprug i ja smo već dugo zajedno, od 2001. pa se pod predpostavkom da smo bili verni jedno drugome dolazilo do računice da imam Klamidiju najverovatnije bar 5 godina, možda čak i više ako mi ju je preno partner pre supruga...Kažu da što je duže imaš, veća šansa je da napravi haos u organizmu i izazove sterilitet. Baš sam se uplašila, plakala noćima misleći na najgore. Lečili smo se 2 tjedna i sada imamo preslatkog dječaka! Posle sam od lekara čula da je sterilitet vrlo rjetka posledica ove infekcije i da je izlečenje gotovo uvek u potpunosti, ali se može povratiti pa su neophodne kontrole. I nije problem lečenje čak i u već drugome stanju.

----------


## ninnicka

a draga beti! Nemaš pojma kako je ovo prekrasno za čuti.Daj mi broj tog doktora pa da i mene malo utješi...  :Razz:  Ja sam ju najdulje imala dvije god,a najmanje 9 mjeseci,kako god,nije dobro,ali tvoja priča me zbilja može izbaviti iz svake tuge ili patetike.Ja pokušavam ostati u drugom stanju skoro pola godine,još neće bebać...Ali kako netko reče na ovom forumu,bez obzira koliko dugo nastojimo,svaki put kad dobimo mjesečnicu,kloneš malo duhom,al ne predaješ se,naravno!Lijepi pozdrav i čestitke na malom momčiću! :D

----------


## Zullu

Jedno pitanje:

Da li vam ginekolog moze dijagnosticirati klamidiju tokom ginekoloskog pregleda, bez nalaza brisa?!  Meni to nesto zvuci malo cudno, a prije nekih 6 godina su mi na takvom pregledu, dakle rutinski ginekoloski, bez ultrazvuka ili bilo cega, rekli da imam kandidu i klamidiju, plus mi dali terapiju za to koju sam uredno sprovela  :? 

Za kandidu mi je jasno da je moze prepoznati tako, ali klamidiju?!

----------


## Beti

Nema šanse...klamidija se jedino može potvrditi ciljanim testom!

----------


## ivana83

:/  čekam nalaze 2 tjedna, odnešene u petrovu u mikrobiološki laboratorij.
već sam lagano živčana od čekanja..

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

Bit ću kratka:
test urina na klamidiju: negativan  :D (čekala nalaze 3 dana)
bris: negativan :D (nalaz gotov za tjedan dana)!

----------


## ivana83

čekala 3 tjedna, nalaz negativan :D

----------


## bebeto

Drage moje, 5.03 radila sam briseve na ureaplazmu, micoplazmu, ane....i klamidiju. Svi su mi nalazi bili negativni a ovaj na klamidiju sam cekala 12 dana da bi na kraju na njemu pisalo "dosta sluzi,purulentni uzorak,potrebno ponoviti uzorak".  :?  Sto sada to znaci ???? Planirala sam nakon menzesa koji bi trebala dobiti ovih dana poraditi na bebici a sad neznam trebam li prvo ponoviti ovaj bris. Dali je netko od vas imao ovakav nalaz ??? Ja sam se bojala ureaplazme a na kraju upitna je klamidija.

----------


## iskrica

Napravi ti bris i pričekaj nalaz jer klamidija zna zezati, mada puno cura i s klamidijom ima urednu trudnoću... Bolje je za tebe da imaš sve uredne nalaze   :Love:

----------


## ivana83

ponovi bris da budeš na miru.

----------


## MARSIA

Ljudi kako se dobije i prenosi ta klamidija???????Na internetu na jednom mjestu pise jedno a na drugom drugo!Ko luda sam od silnih informacija!!!!!Molim odgovor samo od onih koji znaju!HVALA!!!!!!!!!

----------


## MARSIA

Nedavno mi je dijagnosticiran REUMATSKI POLIARTRITIS jel ta klamidija ima veze sa tom reumom!???

----------


## ZO

na dio pitanja kako se dobije i prenosi vjerojatno si našla puno odgovora i zasigurno je svaki točan jer se može prenijeti na više načina - prvenstveno je značajno da se prenosi spolnim putem...
odgovor na drugo pitanje ne znam, pa neću ni pokušat odgovorit...
forum je mjesto za razmjenu iskustava, podršku - ovdje nema doktora za odgovore na pitanja...
želim ti sreću   :Heart:

----------


## MARSIA

> na dio pitanja kako se dobije i prenosi vjerojatno si našla puno odgovora i zasigurno je svaki točan jer se može prenijeti na više načina - prvenstveno je značajno da se prenosi spolnim putem...
> odgovor na drugo pitanje ne znam, pa neću ni pokušat odgovorit...
> forum je mjesto za razmjenu iskustava, podršku - ovdje nema doktora za odgovore na pitanja...
> želim ti sreću


To me i zbunjuje u braku sam 3 god a vjerni smo muz i ja jedno drugom!Kak sam je onda mogla dobit?Prek cega?Koji su jos nacini da se to dobije,neki kazu samo spolnim odnosom a neki kazu i u bazenu,wc,rukovanjem!MOLIM vas za odgovore!Hvala od sveg srca...

----------


## Cubana

> Drage moje, 5.03 radila sam briseve na ureaplazmu, micoplazmu, ane....i klamidiju. Svi su mi nalazi bili negativni a ovaj na klamidiju sam cekala 12 dana da bi na kraju na njemu pisalo "dosta sluzi,purulentni uzorak,potrebno ponoviti uzorak".  :?  Sto sada to znaci ???? Planirala sam nakon menzesa koji bi trebala dobiti ovih dana poraditi na bebici a sad neznam trebam li prvo ponoviti ovaj bris. Dali je netko od vas imao ovakav nalaz ??? Ja sam se bojala ureaplazme a na kraju upitna je klamidija.


Klamidija se dijagnosticira tako što se uzorak gleda pod fluorescirajućim mikroskopom. Najvjerojatnije je uzorak bio loš te se nije uspjelo ocijeniti ima li ili nema bakterija.

----------


## ZO

> ZO prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> na dio pitanja kako se dobije i prenosi vjerojatno si našla puno odgovora i zasigurno je svaki točan jer se može prenijeti na više načina - prvenstveno je značajno da se prenosi spolnim putem...
> odgovor na drugo pitanje ne znam, pa neću ni pokušat odgovorit...
> forum je mjesto za razmjenu iskustava, podršku - ovdje nema doktora za odgovore na pitanja...
> želim ti sreću  
> 
> 
> To me i zbunjuje u braku sam 3 god a vjerni smo muz i ja jedno drugom!Kak sam je onda mogla dobit?Prek cega?Koji su jos nacini da se to dobije,neki kazu samo spolnim odnosom a neki kazu i u bazenu,wc,rukovanjem!MOLIM vas za odgovore!Hvala od sveg srca...


možda je ti ili suprug imate otprije, pa niste ni znali....
očito je da je sad imaš, radi na tome da se izliječite, a kako si je dobila sad više nije toliko važno....  :Love:

----------


## MARSIA

Pa to me jako zanima da je nebi opet pokupila?A i muz mi je sumljicav u odnosu na moju vjernost a i ja na njegovu!To mi je samo unelo pometnju u brak!Jel moguce rukovanjem il kak!Joj jadna ja!Cega da se cuvam?Kak cu doc kod nekog i pit kavu  neotic piskit 3 sata!

----------


## ZO

pa naravno da možeš dobit i na druge načine osim spolnim putem, ali moraš se malo pripaziti pri odlasku na javne zahode i slično....to je normalno da se tamo ne možeš ponašati kao kod kuće....
a ovo za vjernost neću ni komentirati...pa u braku ste, naravno da vjerujete jedno drugom, ako ne onda tu postoje i drugi problemi osim klamidije....

----------


## Cubana

Marsia, možda ju jedan od vas ima od prije.

----------


## ZO

> Marsia, možda ju jedan od vas ima od prije.


i ja sam to pomislila i napisala joj....

----------


## niccoleta

hm... klamidija

imali smo ju, znam da mi je MM prenio i da nisam imala sitnih problemčića s urinom ne bismo ju otkrili (stalno sam imala esherihiju pa je urolog preporučio test na klamidiju), ali preko briseva, klamidiju nije moguće otkriti papa testom
ja sam ju imala nekih 7mjeseci.
a on.... tko zna

no, prije T sam išla ponovno na testiranje i kod nas u VK sam ju imala i iznenadila se i pitala doc kako se to prenosi, ona kaže spolnim putem, ja reko imali smo, izlječili se i nemoguće da je opet imam,
poslala me za osijek i tamo je bila negativna (isti tjedan)

Prijateljica je imala slučaj da je s jedinim dečkom sada mužem spavala samo s kondomom, kad se prije par godina pregledala imala je ureaplasmu, a klamidiju nije, a sad najednom klamidija.... kako  :shock: 
no u Osijeku je nije imala (isti tjedan)
Mislim da postoje i problemi s laboratorijem

Što se tiče odlaska na WC, ja ti kod nikog ne sjedam na wc, jedino kod mojih. Najbolje oprati ruke prije pi-pi i obrisat maramicom.

Uglavnom, doktor mi je rekao da je zbog klamidije moglo doći do oštećenja jajovoda, trebala sam na HSG, i taman prije hsg-a ostala sam trudna (nakon 14 ciklusa pokušaja)

a što se kaže *marisa* možda ste je imali otprije, jer nju se može imati bez ikakvog simptoma.

----------


## MARSIA

Hvala vam na odgovorima!Ja sam imala prije 5 god.odnos sa jednim tipom bez zastite al to je bilo 2 min.i kad sam shvatila sto radim odustala sam!I od tada sam bila samo sa mojim muzem!Dok je on imao nekoliko veza i vjerovatno vise seksualnih odnosa neg ja!A ja stalno piskam,popijem kavu u kaficu ja odma na wc itd.I ja nigdje ne sjedam na wc,ali perem ruke redovito i izuzetna sam picajzla sto se cistce u stanu tice,a o higijeni da i ne govorimo!Pa me je to i zbunilo jer imam poznanicu koja je imala 1000 partnera a i nije bas uredna pa je negativna na klamidiju!Ja sam se testirala u VUKOVARU!PUSA SVIMA,POGOTOVO TRUDNICAMA...  :Heart:

----------


## ZO

nema veze što je bilo 2 minute, ako je bio zaražen i to je dovoljno....
ako je suprug imao više partnerica nije mi jasno zašto se sumnja u međusobnu vjernost....
to što netko ima 1000 partnera ne mora značiti da je ikad nešto pokupio, netko ima sreće, netko ne...nekad je dovoljan jedan/jedna....
glavno je da se liječite i napravite kontrolne briseve da ste sigurni da ste se riješili beštije...sretno   :Love:

----------


## MARSIA

Pijem DOKSICIKLIN,prvih 10 dana 2 puta na dan a drugih 10 dana 1 na dan pa 7 dana nist i onda kod ginekologa na kontrolu(tak mi ginekolog rekao)!Muz mi je zbog posla naredna 3 mjeseca odsutan i doktor mu nije dostupan pa mi je ginekolog rekao da i on pije te tablete tj.istu terapiju pa kad dodje da ode kod doktora!Jel sex dopusten sa kondomom jer ak nije ....  :Crying or Very sad:  !!!???Hvala na svim odgovorima...POOZZZ

----------


## ZO

kažeš da ti muža nema naredna 3 mjeseca, a brine te jel možeš imat odnose s kondomom, ne kužim  :?

----------


## Cubana

> kažeš da ti muža nema naredna 3 mjeseca, a brine te jel možeš imat odnose s kondomom, ne kužim  :?


Šta imaš kužiti  :Smile:

----------


## MARSIA

Hej hej Cubana ja sam    :Saint:  sto se takvih stvari tice!!!!Muz mi nije tu,al jednom mjesecno dodje subotom i Nedjeljom(i to ak mu posao dozvoli)pa zato pitam!Molim za odgovor ak ga netko zna!

----------


## Cubana

Ma salim se   :Kiss:  
Možete sa kondomom. Ako ne može HIV kroz pore, ne može ni klamidija.

----------


## MARSIA

> Ma salim se   
> Možete sa kondomom. Ako ne može HIV kroz pore, ne može ni klamidija.


 :D   :Kiss:

----------


## MARSIA

Hej ljudi popila sam terapiju pa cu iduci tjedan na testiranje!Al pojavio se jedan veliki problem!Nakon 12 dana od zadnje menstruacije ja sam opet dobila i evo curim vec 7 dana bez prestanka!Kakve sad to ima veze i otkud mi sad to???? :?  :?  :/

----------


## nova trudnica

:Crying or Very sad:  Cure imam ozbiljan problem.....
a sam prije 1,5 mjesec išla na laparo i prije toga odradila briseve i svi su bili negativni....
Međutim prije tjedan dana MM išao urologu, urolog otkrio upalne promjene na prostati i poslao ga na testiranje kad ono-KLAMIDIJA!!!

Za pretpostaviti je da je riječ o dugogodišnjoj infekciji kod njega (obzirom na upalne promjene na prostati) i da su moji brisevi bili lažno negativni i da sam išla na laparo s klamidijom (provjera prohodnosti jajovoda između ostalog)....

Užasavam se pomisli šta mi se sad događa u trbuhu kad su mi tu prokletu beštiju šuknuli u jajovode i maternicu.... 
Ima tko kakvu utješnu riječ? Ili možda kakvo iskustvo?
Kolike mogu biti posljedicve u 2 mjeseca klamidije u materištvu i jajovodima?

 :Crying or Very sad:  užas, strah me i pomisliti!

----------


## BlaBla123

Bok,
Radila sam vag. briseve+cerviks briseve i Chlamidia je negatinan. Ipak u napomeni kaze "Uraditi test ELISA Chlamydia". Sta to treba da znaci?

----------


## mila80

Bok!

Htjela bih znati kako se radi bris cerviksa na klamidiju, ureaplasma i mikroplasma, koji je postupak, kako se vade brisevi?
Hvala  :Heart:

----------


## pirica

> Bok!
> 
> Htjela bih znati kako se radi bris cerviksa na klamidiju, ureaplasma i mikroplasma, koji je postupak, kako se vade brisevi?
> Hvala


kao papa test

----------


## mila80

hvala, pozdrav  :Smile:  !

----------


## Smajlić

> pa naravno da možeš dobit i na druge načine osim spolnim putem, ali moraš se malo pripaziti pri odlasku na javne zahode i slično....to je normalno da se tamo ne možeš ponašati kao kod kuće....
> a ovo za vjernost neću ni komentirati...pa u braku ste, naravno da vjerujete jedno drugom, ako ne onda tu postoje i drugi problemi osim klamidije....


Evo, podižem ovaj topik. ja jučer dobila nalaze cervikalnih briseva i isto su pozitivni na klamidiju. Za terapiju sam dobila sumamed, ja i MM te još Rojazol vaginalete. KOntrola za mjesec dana. Nemam pojam od kad sam to vukla, vjerojatno oko goinu dana , a načini dobivanja su razni. To jest spolno prenosiva bolest, ali ja ju nisam dobila na taj način. Vjerojatno od kupanja u bazenu ili od korištenja nus prostorija ovdje u firmi. Najčešće naziv te bakterije sve asocira na varanje partnera, ali ne mora biti. Ja sam sa svojim mužem u braku skoro 10 godina, 12 godina smo skupa. Ja ju imam, on nema. A nema vjernijeg partnera od mene ili njega.
Sretna sam kaj su mi konačno otkrili kaj mi je, jer sam stalno imala iscjedak, uz liječenja vaginaletama. Stalno sam imala kao upale mjehura, a nalazi urinokulture bili uredni. Često sam imala oštre bolove u donjem dijelu trbuha. Nadam se da će sad to sve nestati. I ne pojavilo se više!

----------


## betty blue

Smajlić, i ja sam ju imala, prije nekih 4-5 godina. Dobila terapiju doksiciklinom 3 tjedna. Nakon 6 tjedana kontrola. I nakon još 6 tjedana kontrola. Dr. mi je rekla da ju bez ta dva kontrolna brisa ne smatra izliječenom. Meni su se srećom pojavili simptomi pa sam relativno brzo reagirala. Sad na početku trudnoće sam ponovila briseve i sve je bilo negativno.  Ali uvijek me pere strah kod svakog mogućeg peckanja da nije opet.
Pa se kontroliram barem jednom u dvi godine.

----------


## Smajlić

meni je malo čudno kaj budu meni klamidiju izliječile 3 tablete Sumameda i 6 ili 7 vaginaleta?

----------


## kli_kli

Jeftini test na hlamidiju je dosta nepouzdan, ima dosta lazno pozitivnih rezultata. Znam, jer sam imala iskustva.
Posle sam uradila PCR test, s tim testom se direktno umnozava hlamidija, nije na foru osvetljavanja uzorka, i 100% je pozitivan, jer ako ima iti jedna hlamidija u uzorku, razvice se.
Taj PCR test je dosta skup, ali nekako sam mislila bolje da to platim, nego da pijem ogromne kolicine antibiotika bez potrebe.
Takodje sam u jednom privatnom labu bila i lazno pozitivna na ureaplazmu. To sam preverila u drugom labu (bilo mi je sumnjivo jer je mm negativan, a ja "jako" pozitivna) i brisevi, i moj i mmov su bili negativni.

----------


## betty blue

meni su testove uvijek radili u mikrobiološkom lab-u u Zaraznoj. Ne znam kakve testove koriste.
A što se sumameda tiče, to je daleko jači antibiotik od doksiciklina, moj je savjet samo ta dva kontrolna brisa jer vremenski odmak ipak daje neku sigurnost u potpuno izliječenje.

----------


## Smajlić

> meni su testove uvijek radili u mikrobiološkom lab-u u Zaraznoj. Ne znam kakve testove koriste.
> A što se sumameda tiče, to je daleko jači antibiotik od doksiciklina, moj je savjet samo ta dva kontrolna brisa jer vremenski odmak ipak daje neku sigurnost u potpuno izliječenje.


Hvala, betty blue! Naravno da ću ići na kontrolne preglede. Nadam se da će sve biti kak treba. :/

----------


## Smajlić

ah, završila sam terapiju Sumamedom i Rojazol vaginaletama - ali iscjedak je još uvijek prisutan, i to obilan kao i prije! Kao da se ništa nije promijenilo. Sad sam već lagano zabrinuta. Moram nazvati doktora i pitati što dalje.

----------


## tina1975

MM je pre nekoliko godina imao hlamidiju...ja nisam valjda zato sto koristimo kondom. On se resio tako sto je mesec dana pio tri vrste antibiotika i probiotik celo vreme posto je prvi antibiotik bio cini mi se oko 500 mg hemomicina  :Sad: 
Uglavnom resio se i sada imamo jos jedno dete.
Znam ljude koji su se dugo lecili. Mislim da je stvar u tome da je napadnes sa hrpom antibiotika u duzem periodu.
Mene isto kopka kako se prenosi posto je moj ginekolog rekao samo seksualnim putem sto bi znacilo da je moj muz dobio negde za vreme braka posto smo tada vec imali jedno deta, a opet drugi kazu da mozes dobiti i preko wc solja i sl...ja se nekako nadam da je ovo drugo tacnije    :Laughing:  
Inace isti ginekolog mi je rekao da je vrseno neko istrazivanje po kojem oko 30 posto trudnica ima hlamidiju i da je to sada moderna bolest. Kaze da muskarci koji imaju hlamidiju tesko mogu da naprave dete zato sto "hlamidija zajase na spermatozoid pa se on tesko krece" (njegove reci)  :Laughing:

----------


## Smajlić

> "hlamidija zajase na spermatozoid pa se on tesko krece" (njegove reci)


  :Laughing:  
nikad čula...

inače, zvala sam dr. i pitala što dalje, jer je iscjedak i dalje neumoran. reko da kupim Vagisan vaginalete. Trošim, vidjet ćemo. iscjedak još uvijek prisutan.

----------


## MARSIA

Evo i mene nakon duzeg vremena(selili smo se pa nismo imali net neko vrijeme)!Da vas sve pozdravim i javim da sam popila terapiju i testirala se i bila negativna!Po onome sto sam uspjela saznat na netu u zadnjih god.dana najvjerojatnije ja sam tu bestiju vukla godinama u sebi i to mi je i izazvalo reumatski poliartritis!!! :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 
Cure testirajte se bar 1 godišnje da ne zavrsite sa nekom kronicnom bolesti kao ja!P:S ev jedna dobra vijest trudna sam oko 5.5 mjeseci i sve je ok!  :Kiss:

----------


## Smajlić

evo mene opet na tu temu. Nakon korištene terapije sa Sumamedom i Rojazol vaginaleta, pa Vagisan vaginaleta, dr. me opet poslao na pretrage na klamidiju, ovaj put neku detaljniju. Nalaz dobiven danas glasi ovako:*Test Hybrid Capture II metodom za detekciju Chlamydia trachomatis je negativan.* Super, ali - iscjedak je i dalje prisutan, možda u malo manjoj mjeri, ali je tu, isto kao i povremeni neugodni bolovi u donjem dijelu trbuha.Dao mi je ponovo Vagisan vaginalete. Ali imam osjećaj da i opet nakon njih bude sve po starom. Kaže da se ponovo javim ako ne prođe, da idemo na daljnje pretrage. Pitam koje i što bi to još moglo biti, kaže da bi moglo biti svašta.Pitam kakve pretrage ćemo raditi - kaže da će me samo vaginalno pregledati - što je činio svaki put do sada i pitam se da što bi još mogao vidjeti. Papa test od prije par mjeseci je uredan. Ima li netko slična iskustva ili ikakvu predodžbu o tome što je to? Niti pijem pilule niti koristima ikakva druga hormonska sredstva, nit pijem lijekove, urinokultura je isto uredna. Što mi je?

----------


## Smajlić

> S ev jedna dobra vijest trudna sam oko 5.5 mjeseci i sve je ok! Kiss


To je stvarno lijepa vijest!  :Heart:

----------


## HUNCUT

> ja sam je imala, imala sam 6mj konstantno upalu mjehura to je bilo strašno, kako bi prestala pit antibiotike upala bi se vratila, doktori nisu znali o čemu se radi pa sam na incijativu mame išla radit briseve i izolirana je klamidija, dobili smo i ja i moj tadašnji dečko terapiju antibioticima i sve je prošlo i nikad se više nije ponovilo, radila sam nakon toga u par navrata bris na klamidiju i sve čisto.


Joj, isto..isto...i ja. Popila tonu atb. i dalje upala mjehura, na kraju  ubrisu uretre pozitivna klamidija. Popila sam sumamed,doksiciklin i ofloksacin, puno bolje sam ali iako se pomalo stalno smanjuju, simptomi su još uvijek pomalo prisutni, i ponovno sutra odoh do ginića.

----------


## Smajlić

a ja još uvijek prijavljujem iscjedak. Nema klamidije, ali iscjedak je još uvijek tu! Već mi je dosta i ginekologa i vaginaleta, pa ne znam što bi još moglo biti? Papa test super, brisevi super, ne svrbi, ne peče, ne smrdi, ništa, ali iscjedak je koma!

----------


## tina1975

kod mene isto  :Sad:  ja sam vec odustala od vaginaleta i ostalog. Primetila sam da mi se pojavljuje kada mi padne imunitet i nestane posle samo od sebe.

----------


## martinaP

> a ja još uvijek prijavljujem iscjedak. Nema klamidije, ali iscjedak je još uvijek tu! Već mi je dosta i ginekologa i vaginaleta, pa ne znam što bi još moglo biti? Papa test super, brisevi super, ne svrbi, ne peče, ne smrdi, ništa, ali iscjedak je koma!


Iscjedak može biti sasvim normalna pojava. Na tvom mjestu ja se ne bih zabrinjavala.

----------


## Smajlić

> smajlić prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a ja još uvijek prijavljujem iscjedak. Nema klamidije, ali iscjedak je još uvijek tu! Već mi je dosta i ginekologa i vaginaleta, pa ne znam što bi još moglo biti? Papa test super, brisevi super, ne svrbi, ne peče, ne smrdi, ništa, ali iscjedak je koma!
> 
> 
> Iscjedak može biti sasvim normalna pojava. Na tvom mjestu ja se ne bih zabrinjavala.


Ne znam , nikad ga nisam prije imala, a stvarno je dosta obilan. Ne znam na kakve bi još pretrage trebala ići.

----------


## HUNCUT

> evo mene opet na tu temu. Nakon korištene terapije sa Sumamedom i Rojazol vaginaleta, pa Vagisan vaginaleta, dr. me opet poslao na pretrage na klamidiju, ovaj put neku detaljniju. Nalaz dobiven danas glasi ovako:*Test Hybrid Capture II metodom za detekciju Chlamydia trachomatis je negativan.* Super, ali - iscjedak je i dalje prisutan, možda u malo manjoj mjeri, ali je tu, isto kao i povremeni neugodni bolovi u donjem dijelu trbuha.Dao mi je ponovo Vagisan vaginalete. Ali imam osjećaj da i opet nakon njih bude sve po starom. Kaže da se ponovo javim ako ne prođe, da idemo na daljnje pretrage. Pitam koje i što bi to još moglo biti, kaže da bi moglo biti svašta.Pitam kakve pretrage ćemo raditi - kaže da će me samo vaginalno pregledati - što je činio svaki put do sada i pitam se da što bi još mogao vidjeti. Papa test od prije par mjeseci je uredan. Ima li netko slična iskustva ili ikakvu predodžbu o tome što je to? Niti pijem pilule niti koristima ikakva druga hormonska sredstva, nit pijem lijekove, urinokultura je isto uredna. Što mi je?


Joj, razumijem te. I ja sam popila i Sumamed i doksiciklin i još jedan antibiotik, simptomi manji ali još prisutni. I opet bila kod ginekologa, sve ok kak je bilo i niš se dalje ne zabrinjava. Samo kaže kako je to opaka bakterija i ponoviti briseve da se nije negdje još zavukla, ali jedino šta mi pada na pamet je da svi ti antibiotici narušavaju imunitet (naročito Sumamed-ja sam ga pila po gram tri tjedna za redom) i vjerojatno totalno izmijene vaginalnu floru. Možda bi ti trebala nabaviti neke prirodne vaginalete (imaš na Dolcu Doderlein med se zovu-laktobacili) ili u Vlaškoj Priroda liječi -Acidosalus za piti i za vaginalnu aplikaciju (isto laktobacili). Ili onaj Femigel na bazi čajavca. I puno c-vitamina. Ne znam kaj više drugo, čekati da prođe 5 do 6 tjedana i ponoviti briseve, u svakom slučaju treba proči više tjedana jer ako je prerano od antibiotika onda može biti lažno negativan test.

----------


## HUNCUT

i da, šta ako je bris ponovno pozitivan, kaj onda, onda te opet nakljukaju sa istim antibioticima?

----------


## Smajlić

Kod mene je zanimljivo to da sam išla ponovit briseve nakon 2-3 mjeseca, i bili su ok. Opet mi je propisao Vagisan vaginalete zbog iscjetka, a niš mi ne pomažu. Sad ću pričekat jedno mjesec dva pa idem opet k njemu.
Inače sam isto mislila dok sam imala klamidiju da imam jake upale mjehura, a na kraju je to bila ta beštija. Vidjet ćemo.

----------


## OCUDITE

Jel ikako moguće da sam ja radila briseve na klamidiju, ureoplazmu i mikoplazmu i da su negativni (3 puta ponovljeni) a da mm ima te m.o., jer i njega šalju na briseve uretre???? Ako neko zna molim za odgovor. Naravno da se ne štitimo ničim jer sam na "prije začeća"

----------


## jeja

Evo i ja imam problem zbog te klamidije!!!! u 36 sam tjednu trudnoće i radila sam briseve u bolnici i nalaz je rekao da sam pozitivna na klamidiju ! jel netko imao sličnih iskustava na ovu živinu u ovako visokom stadiju trudnoće???
 gin. mi je rekao da popijem Sumamed 1g od jednom i da je to riješeno no mene je malo strah kako će to utjecati na dijete !!!!
pozzz

----------


## moonlight_

Pozdrav cure! 
Neznam ima li jos netko da prati stranicu.. imala sam klamidiju prije nekoliko godina,saznala sam za nju nakon izlijecene esherihije coli (ako sam dobro napisala)..dobila sam je tada od prvog,sada bivseg decka. Ljecila sam ju sa dvije tablete sumameda odjednom nataste. Uz preporuke da pijem nekoliko mjeseci caj pd susene brusnice i da jedem sto vise crvenog bobicastog voca i jogurta. Nedavno sam bila opet na pregledu,ponovila sam test na klamidiju i bio je negativan,međutim,zabrinuta sam malo zbog iscjedka,cestog mokrenja (popracenog peckanjem) nakon spolnog odnosa i ponekad bolnim spolnim odnosom. Moze li to imati veze s tim sta sam imala klamidiju pa da nije dobro izlijecena? 
Nemam nikakvih sumnji u sadasnjeg decka i volila bih naravno bebaca uskoro,ali volila bih znat kakve su sanse za to da i dalje imam smetnji unatoc negativnim testovima? :/

----------

